# Custom Background



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

Im working on a strofoam background and have a few questions? 

What kinda of concrete do I use? 

I want it painted blue, what kinda paint to buy? 

how do I seal it so the fish or water cannot get behind it? 

what can i put over it after its painted so i wont have to worry about the paint chipping off? 

I would really like to use blue sand to cover it instead of paint but dont know if it will hurt the fish?

Thanks


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

The concrete I would use is anything that is rated for water systems. 

As for coating it with sand, silicone would work fine to do and would seal the styrofoam at the same time if you coated it completely. The only worry owuld be if the silicone ate away the styro. 

As for sealing it, marine expoxy will probably work best. For keeping the fish out from behind it, silicone it to the back of the tank.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

wonder if this will work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190200514788&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

fish_4_all said:


> The concrete I would use is anything that is rated for water systems.
> 
> As for coating it with sand, silicone would work fine to do and would seal the styrofoam at the same time if you coated it completely. The only worry owuld be if the silicone ate away the styro.
> 
> As for sealing it, marine expoxy will probably work best. For keeping the fish out from behind it, silicone it to the back of the tank.


No i was wanting to concrete it then use a paint brush to spread silicone over it all then spread blue hobby sand over that. But iono if the hobby sand would be toxic or not?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I would be concerned that the die from the sand would leach into the water. You could always use aquarium gravel. I had a tank years ago that had that effect. Really looked nice.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

this work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Decorative-Conc...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


Or

http://cgi.ebay.com/Concrete-Counte...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone?


----------

